# sticky eyes



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

My 5 and half mth old pup seems to have sticky eyes today, everytime I get rid of it it reappears ten minutes later. He does normally have a little bit of eye discharge but I'm worried this may be infected as it looks a little green! Does anyone know if this warrants a trip to the vets or is it ok to keep cleaning it myself?
thanks for any replies


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I would take pup to the vets just to be sure, green or yellow discharge could indicate conjuctivitus so your pup will need eye drops if this is the case to clear it up, however your vet will be able to best diagnose, are there any other symptoms?

Regards
Abi


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

Sounds like your dog has conjuntivitis, your puppy may need eye drops such as Maxitrol to clear things up. You should take you dog to see your vet.

Stacey xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Agree with both other answers, if seen early it should clear up very quickly


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for the replies, no other symptoms, I think i'll give it till tomorrow and see if its still persisting then take him to the vets. Anyone know how he could have got conjunctivitus?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Conjunctivitis can start from an irritation in the eye such as dust or being poked in the eye,(or caught from another pet) then it gets a little infection, usually a short course of antibiotic drops will clear it up. It can be very contagious so if you have any other dogs keep a watch on their eyes too.

It could also be an allergic reation to something, i have seen dogs with conjuctivitis come in my old practise who seem to have had a reaction to different grasses where they have been walked and even one dog who got it from his owner having used 'shake and vac' at home!! 

Usually chloramphenicol drops are prescribed, these can be bought in the chemist for humans. But best to get your vet to check your dog to confirm the diagnosis.


----------

